# Librix itautec

## bugrino

Boa tarde, estou registrado a partir de hoje, pois utilizarei o Librix Itautec que veio no meu note...em princípio gostei do desktop e sei que o Librix é baseado no Gentoo, gostaria da opinião de vocês sobre o Librix, é fácil instalar programas? Caso eu não ache o programa desejado no librix update, qual extensão de arquivo que eu baixo manualmente da intenet?

Abraço !

----------

## joaoemanuel1981

http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Linux-Basico/instalacao-de-programas-e-criacao-de-usuario

----------

